# Post your most amusing youtube videos here!



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Anyone have any amusing youtube videos? Share them here!

This one is rather catchy:






Copy the link of the youtube video and paste it into the following code [ youtube ] link [ / youtube ] without spaces.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

This video just gets funnier and funnier:


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

And another classic:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a good one but it has naughty words.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

JanS said:


> I have a good one but it has naughty words.


yep. lots of those


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Dogs know who the boss is!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is at one of our club meetings (this last September). I am the little guy that likes to roll on the ground:


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

When there aren't any water parks around, this is probably the next best option. All you need is an excavator!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)




----------

